
Renewable Energy Production in Denmark sets another record in 2015 at 53.2% - rodionos
http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=3
======
rodionos
Renewable share increased to 53.2% in 2015 compared to 44.9% in 2014.

Long-term trend:

[http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=4](http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=4)

Record net energy exports achieved in 2015:

[http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=7](http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=7)

Conventional energy production is minimal during summer period at 30.6%:

[http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=19](http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=19)

Wind energy production remains volatile throughout the year:

[http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=5](http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/?slide=5)

